# How do you blow smoke through your nose?



## Nely

I have heard this really helps in picking up the flavors and aroma of a cigar. But I have tried to do it and can't figure it out without inhaling.


----------



## coppertop

Very very carefully :fu  

























It is really pretty tough. you have to force the smoke to the back of your throat and out through your nose. It is tough for ME to explain. Maybe another Gorilla could do a better job.


----------



## cwaddell_1

The best way I can explain it is to start to swallow the smoke and as it gets to the back of your throat, blow through your nose. You may want to make sure you are smoking a mild cigar when you first try to do this. If it is spicy or potent it will make your eyes water like crazy. It takes a little getting used to but it does enhance the taste. I probably only do it once every 5 puffs or so.


----------



## c2000

Its like whistling, something that you just get the hang of ..Don't do it with a Joya de Nicaragua or you may light your nose hair on fire..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## The Dutch

Nely said:


> But I have tried to do it and can't figure it out without inhaling.


Maybe this is one of those things like curling your tongue.....Either you can do it or you can't. For me, its just a matter of blowing through my nose.

Now what I'm trying to figure out is how you're exhaling while your inhaling?


----------



## Nely

The Dutch said:


> Maybe this is one of those things like curling your tongue.....Either you can do it or you can't. For me, its just a matter of blowing through my nose.
> 
> Now what I'm trying to figure out is how you're exhaling while your inhaling?


Well I can exhale the smoke through my nose if I first inhale the smoke to my lungs. Make sense now? 

making smoke rings was easy for me though. :w


----------



## The Dutch

Nely said:


> Well I can exhale the smoke through my nose if I first inhale the smoke to my lungs. Make sense now?


Well, I'm assuming that you don't always inhale when you smoke a cigar normaly.... so just try that while blowing out through your nose. Don't know if this helps, but my tongue hits the roof of my mouth when I do this.


----------



## miketafc

Try taking the smoke in, close your mouth and blow. 

It's either gonna come out your nose or your ass!  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## magno

*It really is the only way I get any flavour....*

...I've always found it comical that people can't just blow smoke through their nose without thinking about it. I tried to teach my wife to do it, and she can't do it either. I'm going to tell you what I told her. ( God knows if this description of the process will helps)

I suggest that you try bringing the smoke in on the verge of swallowing it, and then, with your tongue on your hard palate, use the muscles of the soft palate to drive the smoke to the nose. If you can visualize the process (and, no, I don't have an anatomy book from which to draw a true schematic) I think it will come to you. For some it takes work, for others it comes naturally.....kinda like breathing through your ears.....And no, I'm not going to try to explain how to do that.

:al


----------



## Nely

miketafc said:


> Try taking the smoke in, close your mouth and blow.
> 
> It's either gonna come out your nose or your ass!
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


That's too funny LMFAO 

I guess I'll just keep on trying.


----------



## CigarHoss

Like a couple of others have said here...you have to get the smoke towards the back of your tongue, and then exhale slowly (with your mouth closed). The smoke will get in the airflow and the only way out is through your nose.


----------



## Bruce5

I do it often while smoking a cigar. 

You definitely taste the flavor of the smoke more.


.


----------



## dayplanner

When I first started doing it I really had to try, now I can just exhale a little or as much through my nose as I want. I can also hold the smoke in my mouth and inhale through my nose without inhaling a lot of smoke. I'm sure a little is getting inhaled, but I don't really notice. Don't really know why or how I started doing this....maybe I wasn't getting enough oxygen to the brain one day while smokin  

How can I explain.....Its almost like swallowing a little, but not all the way, and don't inhale..... just exhale the smoke and air in your mouth through your nose. And yes, make sure you have a mild cigar at first, and make sure you are alone...if you choke it and u you don't want any witnesses.

If you really want to increase the tingle factor try to french inhale, but just let some of the smoke in your mouth out and breath in gently through your nose and exhale. Once you practice you will get the hang of it.


----------



## dadof3illinois

c2000 said:


> Its like whistling, something that you just get the hang of ..Don't do it with a Joya de Nicaragua or you may light your nose hair on fire..
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


I had to laugh when I read this. I had my first Joya de Nicaragua this past summer when I was mowing the lawn. I lit it up took a big drag and let it out my nose......I couldn't see for several seconds and almost ran into the kids swing set.


----------



## Lamar

For me the secret is to not try to force the smoke around but to allow it to naturally rise into your nasal cavity and then exhale through your nose. Works for me and opens up a ton of flavors.


----------



## kansashat

I find this conversation almost incomprehensible. You just do it. I didn't realize a person might have to train themselves how to smoke. My brother gave me my 1st cigarette when I was 8. He was in high school & I used to hitch a ride with him, in his car, to school. 
I guess I took to it like a duck to water, cause pretty soon, he was showin' off to his friends that his little brother could French inhale. The actual consequences of their actions doesn't sink in with teenagers sometimes til it's too late & pretty soon my brother had an 8 year old kid brother that was Jonesing for a smoke & hitting him up for one every day.
Then, when he cut me off, I started pinching a couple out of his pack. He then threatened to beat my ass if I stole any more cigarettes from him & I started loading some of his smokes with those little flashbangers.
This would have been about 1963. I quit smoking cigarettes around 1993. We were preacher's kids, so I guess that explains it.


----------



## galaga

I never thought about going that way -- the Frech inhale is to push it out of your mouth with your tounge as you breath in through your nose -- the back door so to speak, is to push it out the back of your mouth, with your mouth closed, as you breath out through your nose. That mixes the smoke with air from your lungs and helps dilute it.


----------



## Eichen

Cigar Hoss and Lamar have got it, I think. Maybe if you think about it like draft in a fireplace? Same kind of idea. I just blow a little air through my nose and it carries some smoke with it. Hope that helped if it made any sense...

It took me a little practice when I started but it becomes second nature in no time.

JdNA's and Camacho can be like blowing a jalapeno out your nose if you're not careful!


----------



## smokemifyagotem

JdNA's and Camacho can be like blowing a jalapeno out your nose if you're not careful![/QUOTE]

I do it pretty much every puff (even w/ JDN Antanos's!!) I honestly couldn't imagine smoking w/o doing it.

I think it is genetic, sort of like how some people can or can't curl their tounge.
My father cannot figure out how to do it, but for me it comes very natural. Strange..


----------



## Nely

Well thanks people for your responses. During the weekend I went through 4-5 Padron Fumas, trying your advice and now I can blow some smoke through my nose! It's awesome! It really does enhance the cigar experience. I got to keep practicing to perfect it, but I think i got it down. :al  :w


----------



## miketafc

Nely said:


> Well thanks people for your responses. During the weekend I went through 4-5 Padron Fumas, trying your advice and now I can blow some smoke through my nose! It's awesome! It really does enhance the cigar experience. I got to keep practicing to perfect it, but I think i got it down. :al  :w


You may also want to sniff the smoke at the end of the cigar through your nose, it will give you a very intense taste of the tobaccos especially the wrapper. Than after a puff sniff the smoke still coming out of the end of the cigar through your nose, it let's the cigar flavors really come through.


----------



## Nely

miketafc said:


> You may also want to sniff the smoke at the end of the cigar through your nose, it will give you a very intense taste of the tobaccos especially the wrapper. Than after a puff sniff the smoke still coming out of the end of the cigar through your nose, it let's the cigar flavors really come through.


That's very similar to the shotgun pass. You are crazy man, I don't think I could take such a hit. Call me what you want. :fu


----------



## Magician49

BOTL,

1st: Never "BLOW" or "EXHALE" through the the nose as this will mix gases from the stomach and lungs with the smoke and alter its purity of complex aromas.

Rather fill your mouth with smoke and place your tongue against your upper front teeth creating a seal with the smoke trapped between the tongue and the roof of the mouth.. Then simultaneously open the back of your throat while "SLOWLY" pressing upward with the tongue allowing the smoke to "ROLL" out the nostrils. You control the speed of the smoke via the speed which you press upward with the tongue. The longer the better!

You can also mix the smoke and your favorite drinks by taking in a mouthful of smoke and then a sip of the drink, swish them together and then repeat the steps above until the smoke is expelled followed by swallowing the drink now flavored with the smoke. The smoke will also be altered by the drink, and both are wonderful. I suggest an Islay single malt with its smokey peaty tones are perfect with the smoke of a great cigar. If you cigar has coffee overtones then a coffee works wonderfully.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cecil, if he hasn't figured it out in 10 years, I don't think your "expert' advice is going to help.


----------



## Cigary

Sometimes easier than blowing it out of the other end...:laugh:


----------



## Magician49

Jack,

Yes, I noticed the original post date and read the responses, but I posted for anyone who may have now or in the future have an interest in what is a very important method to increase the smoking experience. As in most studies misinformation is mixed in, so I wanted to share my experience based on 43 years of cigar smoking with this particular topic being of utmost importance. Countless times I have personally experimented with as well as discussed with seasoned smokers their opinions and methods on this topic.

Obviously it caught your attention and hopefully there may be some nugget that may be of use to even those who have mastered the technique but could further enhance their smoking experience with a few of the subtitles I wrote about.

Long ashes,
Cecil


----------



## rebus20

Ive done it a few times experimenting. Never had any problems. Inhale the smoke in your mouth and exhale through the nose. No problem. It has always burned like a mofo for me so i dont make it a habit.


----------



## whodeeni

dadof3illinois said:


> I had to laugh when I read this. I had my first Joya de Nicaragua this past summer when I was mowing the lawn. I lit it up took a big drag and let it out my nose......I couldn't see for several seconds and almost ran into the kids swing set.


I know this was 11 years ago, but this is funny as hell!&#128513;&#128514;&#128512;


----------



## whodeeni

curmudgeonista said:


> Cecil, if he hasn't figured it out in 10 years, I don't think your "expert' advice is going to help.


Man, you got me rolling over here!&#128512;


----------



## Aquaelvis

Don't know about the nose but apparently from what I've been told, I blow a lot of it out my arse


----------



## Bird-Dog

Aquaelvis said:


> Don't know about the nose but apparently from what I've been told, I blow a lot of it out my arse


LOL - Seems to be a common problem El Jefe.


----------

